# Don't agree to watch someone's car



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Read the lips of the ladies - no question what they're saying when they see the car has disappeared.
http://www.wimp.com/disappearingprank/


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It's already being watched...................

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-110825-.html


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> It's already being watched...................


Good - twice the hits :roll:


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Needed that :lol:


----------

